

Vox Takes Melding of Journalism and Technology to a New Level - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/07/business/media/voxcom-takes-melding-of-journalism-and-technology-to-next-level.html#

======
seanccox
"Perhaps more important for its long-term survival, Vox’s formats attract
attention directly, so the site does not have to turn to gimmicky features
like quizzes, teasing headlines or lists to generate traffic through Facebook
or Twitter."

Vox's front page: "How politics make us stupid", "11 books series to satisfy
your 'Game of Thrones' craving", "Amtrak's insane train boarding rule"

Oops.

~~~
digitalengineer
It is 'the most read' so I suppose it's what their readers want...

~~~
seanccox
Totally fair. It's the NYTimes' fault for not bothering to examine the site,
but Kudos to Vox for getting a 500 word press release.

------
thrush
Referencing my other comment, I can't help feeling that this is duct tape.
Nothing compares to Reddit and Twitter for news. What Vox seems to be trying
to create is current events in historical form so that readers can keep up to
date. What Reddit and Twitter have to offer is debate and perspective so
people can react in real time. I wish there was an elegant combination of the
two. The closest thing that I've seen has been the comprehensive timeline of
the Malaysian Airlines incident [1].

[1] Part 16 Here -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/21890i/comprehensive_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/21890i/comprehensive_timeline_malaysia_airlines_flight/)

~~~
davidgerard
The aim (I think it was an explicit aim) is to take on Wikipedia's articles on
an evolving situation, where Wikipedia can do really amazingly well.

I think Nupedia didn't work out, and it's some sort of cognitive bias that
makes people keep thinking that reinventing it is a good idea.

(I'm on the Wikimedia comms team list, where this has been discussed a bit. As
a Wikipedia editor, it'd be nice if this approach created new reference-
quality material.)

------
matt__rose
On a purely technical level, the Vox software is really quite astounding, it
allows relatively non-technical people to create a quite polished site with
relatively little technical knowledge. I've been amazed at what the people at
[http://www.podiumcafe.com](http://www.podiumcafe.com) have been able to do
with it, with relatively little technical knowledge

------
zhte415
I enjoy the blog of Yelvington,
[http://yelvington.com/](http://yelvington.com/) a long term journalist-
turned-technology-implementer. Posts are now occasional, but I'd look him up
were I interested in diving into understanding a lot of anecdote in the sphere
of traditional (print) newsroom meeting technology transition challenges.

------
thrush
It is exciting to see "technology-first" journalism developing solely for the
reason that I believe they will displace the incumbent "old-school" firms. (We
have already seen a similar trend in "cloud-first" vs. "old-school" IT, think
Salesforce vs. Oracle).

